# Pier gaff



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

I am not familiar with pier/bridge fishing. But, ran across this you tube video and thought I would share it. Have never seen anyone use one of these before. Ron


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

We use different ways to gaff fish here. We use large weighted treble hooks on a rope. Drop the treble hook straight down in the water and when the fish is brought over it yank up hard.
Examples here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUZd-KPb9y0


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

"Way back when" we used to "troll" for stripers on the Shands Bridge crossing the St Johns south of Green Cove Springs (moonless night, outgoing tide, walk the bridge). I tried a "crab net" until someone showed me a trick that worked great. Using the same weighted treble hook, but with one addition. One of those "old timey" wire shower curtain hooks. You drop the "gaff" and loop the shower curtain ring around the fishing and gaff line. When the ring drops to the fish, it will place the gaff directly below the fishes head, raise slowly til you are just below or touch the fish, quick jerk up and the fish is securely "gaffed" usually just below the jaw. Never saw it miss.


----------

